# focus issues



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

only shoot one arrow.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

only shoot one arrow.

All too often we get caught up in score, group, fliers etc....wrong focus. The only focus should be on the ONE arrow you have nocked---that's it, no more. Your last shot does not affect this shot...this shot doesn't affect the next shot.

let down often.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Fury90flier said:


> only shoot one arrow.
> 
> All too often we get caught up in score, group, fliers etc....wrong focus. The only focus should be on the ONE arrow you have nocked---that's it, no more. Your last shot does not affect this shot...this shot doesn't affect the next shot.
> 
> let down often.


I've been learning to let down often. I hate having to draw 80 times for a 5 spot round, but usually do. lol


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

learn that a "let down", has the same value to your shot process and execution, as a well executed shot that runs good and hits where it should. 
do this by running "let down drills" at the 10 yard bale.
essentially the same thing as regular 10 yard shooting, but the scope of the drill, is to learn to let down on any and every little deviation from what is a perfectly run execution. 
this teaches your shot process, that letting down, is "good", because it save the shot from going astray, rather than a "failure" because it results in stopping a shot execution.
you want your shot process to only continue running, on executions that are running well and to refuse to continue running on an execution that isn't anything but, "perfect".
the key thought here, is, either the "whole shot runs good", or the "whole shot is abandoned".
the problems arise, when we settle for less than perfect parts of the whole shot process. once some little part goes wrong, it sets the ball rolling, and the result is usually less than desirable....a shot that doesn't hit the X, when the intention of the shot, is to hit the X. it is the intention of the "while shot" that is to hit the X, not just parts of the whole shot. the "let down drill", teaches your shot process that " if your not going to run the right way as a whole process, your not going to run at all". eventually it learns that the only way to hit the X, is to run correctly. then, that's all it can do, because it's the only way it knows what to do.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Another thing that helps is to close your eyes to shoot. You may have to start out at 5 yards or so to feel comfortable shooting blind but it will help with that "locked in" feel.

for blind drill training:

I'll address the target- this starts my stance...
I'll close my yes and draw. At this time, I'm aligned with the target-...When I hit anchor I open my eyes to check to see where I am...if I'm very close on the gold, great I'll close my eyes, wait a couple seconds and fire the shot. If I'm not on target when I open my eyes, I'll let down- adjust stance as necessary to get NPA right and try again.

Once I find my NPA (natural point of aim)- drawing on target becomes much easier and when my eyes are closed I drift less.


The whole point of blind shooting is to "know" the shot. When your looking at the target- the focus is on score/arrow placement....when you close your eyes, focus is on form.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I made a decision earlier this year to stop sending arrows to the target that I didn't feel good about, This simple decision to let down has really allowed me to shoot really solid almost every time I go to a shoot. There is a moment in most shots where you know it is taking to long or something isn't right and you have a choice to let down and choosing to continue with that shot is a very poor choice.

I have a bunch of reading on these kinds of thoughts if you want to read them, just pm me.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that their shot following a let down is almost always one of the best shots they've made? I have. Given it some thought and can't even hypothesize a reason, but it does happen to me.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Padgett said:


> I made a decision earlier this year to stop sending arrows to the target that I didn't feel good about, This simple decision to let down has really allowed me to shoot really solid almost every time I go to a shoot. There is a moment in most shots where you know it is taking to long or something isn't right and you have a choice to let down and choosing to continue with that shot is a very poor choice.
> 
> I have a bunch of reading on these kinds of thoughts if you want to read them, just pm me.



That's a decision I'm going to have to make if I want to keep hitting the gold. Though I do let down from time to time, just not near as much as I should.




CarlV said:


> Has anyone else noticed that their shot following a let down is almost always one of the best shots they've made? I have. Given it some thought and can't even hypothesize a reason, but it does happen to me.


Oh absolutely.

The reason is simple...focus. When you let down you have shut down the "that's not right" part of your brain. So, when you come back for the shot, you're not trying to make the arrow go to the X, you simply let it happen. Let downs you're basically beating the brain into submission on relaxing....after enough letting down- brain says "fine, fine, I'll chill- just shoot".

I've got to get back into doing let down drills. When I did them regularly, the fired shot was always 9/10. What I'd do is let down 2X for every 1 shot fired- so, 3 draws per shot. It didn't matter if float/hold was perfect on the 2 prior draws...2x let down- 1 fire. Seemd like most of my shots where gold when I did that.

Unfortunately it's not that much fun so I've stopped and just shoot for fun....only doing drills occasionally.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Fury90flier said:


> That's a decision I'm going to have to make if I want to keep hitting the gold. Though I do let down from time to time, just not near as much as I should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The feeling on letting down constantly is how I feel sometimes while shooting. Like everyone, I have my good and bad days with float/shot sequence. I might have to try the "let down drill", but only occasionally as I still want archery to be fun and not a workout.

Thank you for the advice, as I am planning to hit the first spot shoot of the season on Nov. 30th.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I know it is hard to believe but I actually leave many tournaments per season where I didn't make one poor shot, this has nothing to do with hitting the 12 ring. It has everything to do with me giving the arrow a chance to hit the 12 ring, when you choose to not send poor efforts on to the target you end up seeing only good efforts all day long. Then it comes down to how good did you guess the distance and did you aim at the 12 ring on a really dark pig in the shadows.

I made the decision a couple years ago to try and erase my shooting from being a concern when I was competing and it finally happened this year, I was able to simply draw my bow and float on the 12 ring and run my firing engine and let the arrow go to the target. When something didn't feel right I simply let down and took some deep breaths and then drew back and did the same thing day after day and week after week.

To do this you have to leave your pride at the door and simply let yourself shoot at the level that you shoot at and this is exactly what I did this year and it was a awesome year for me because I didn't try and be someone I am not.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the issue don't come so much from "over-confidence" as much as it does from getting lax in the process as the two shooters do not yet run the same shot. One shooter knows how to score, one knows how to shoot; and they cannot do the others job. When the subconscious takes over the personality that only knows how to shoot comes forth; shots flow, things just happen, and you feel like you cannot miss. After a period of X shots the conscious steps back in and things slip up; steps get missed in the process and a miss happens(it may be out by a mile or just out, depending on skillset, but a miss happens). 

there are a couple ways about bringing the two personalities to the same shot; but the short of it is that they both involve shooting and working up close to help reaffirm YOUR shot and to help tame the mental aspects that encroach on the shot process. Mental training and developing a mental program to run becomes a larger portion of training and integrating the mental program into the shot process. 

Where do you want to end up with your shooting? you've said that indoors is mainly for improving your 3d approach and scores; where do you want to end up with that?


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

N7709K said:


> Where do you want to end up with your shooting? you've said that indoors is mainly for improving your 3d approach and scores; where do you want to end up with that?


Ideally, I would like to start shooting Nationally in the next year or 2. I'm finally getting done with college, and I would like to see what the national scale has to offer. I know with a bit of consistency in my shot, I could do well at the tournaments. I stay up there in tournaments with a local guy that does extremely well in IBO on the national level. I just tend to have those mental lapses/poor shots that cost me.

BTW, please do not take that for being cocky. 9 times of 10, I will keep myself under 4 8's per a 30 target tournament with a 50 yard max. I know I can shoot good, but also know there is much to learn.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

with stepping into a national level of competition (or holding that as a goal) where in that do you want to end up? at times more benefit will come from just stepping up and going to a national event so as to get a feel for what went right and what can use a little work. Hitting a low number of 8's is a big factor, but how do your 10 and 12 counts fair? 

before i'd get too caught up in drills and how to train i'd decide what my short term goal(s) are and what a longterm goal is; if you just wanna go and have fun, that takes a different amount and discipline of training than if you want to be ASA SOY for example. Getting some national experience helps with setting a benchmark if nothing else; I know for the one ASA i shot If i had just stuck to my program the first day as I did the second I could have ended up in a top 10 if not top 5 finish.... but I got aggressive and started taking risky shots to try and build a lead. I've also had state level shoots were i've shown up in sub-par shooting shape and have finished the day missin 5 12's out of 40 targets.

how much do you put into training as opposed to just shooting?


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

N7709K said:


> with stepping into a national level of competition (or holding that as a goal) where in that do you want to end up? Hitting a low number of 8's is a big factor, but how do your 10 and 12 counts fair?
> my short term goal(s) are and what a longterm goal is
> 
> how much do you put into training as opposed to just shooting?


As of right now, I would just like to step up and see how I compete in the national level in 3D. I would like to be competitive right away is my short term goal if you will. My long term goal is to make it up to semi-pro or the pro classes. I rarely shoot 5's, and my 12 count is usually depends on the course itself. I try to, and usually get 7 12's per 30 target course. Each time I shoot, I try to work on something. Whether that is course management, float, and yardage judging.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

Padgett pretty much nailed it.
at that level, shooting well to produce score shouldn't be the issue anymore. the real issue is how well you plan your shots. by that I mean,.... the "planning" as in yardage estimation being up to par ?.... and you know the targets well enough, that there's no question about where to place the shot. that's what the scores at that level of competition are built on. the shot becomes the expected "given" part of the potential score. the losses come from behind the bow, not the shot. the better the management in those areas, the more 10's and the more potential for 12's.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

As far as going to national tournaments you just need to go and put in your time learning the ropes and seeing where you stand, what you are scoring against the local guy really doesn't matter because there are going to be 70 guys in your class just like him. It is a national shoot and there are serious shooters from all over the nation coming and have been training for years so to be on the podium really is a special thing.

Now here is the cool part, all you have to do is learn to shoot nationally just like you do in your back yard. I can remember when my hinge shooting really took a turn and I became a really solid back yard shooter, I can still remember being at 50 yards and I shot for almost 20 minutes and never missed the small white dot on my block target that is 1.25 inches diameter. It really was something special that I will never never forget because for the first time I felt like a real shooter, The problem is it took me almost a year and a half before I was able to produce that kind of shooting when at a national asa tournament and it happened this summer. That year and a half basically ended up being three asa seasons of coming home disappointed and wondering why I left so many points on the courses.

For me this season was my best one so far and for many reasons, First of all just 3 years ago I had no group of buddies and basically showed up and won local tournaments. There weren't that many good shooters in my area so winning was easy but in these three years I have built a group of buddies and we are all now strong shooters who can compete in our respective class nationally and we beat each other locally every week. I still get some wins locally now but I have to share them with my buddies because they have became really strong. I can't tell you how much this helps to have strong shooters who all have the same goal to win a asa tournament because locally we push each other and you aren't safe even when you are 10 points up on everyone because there are guys in the group who can rattle off 9 12's in a row and leave you in the dust.

Secondly, Leave your pride at home. This is something that most all shooters never accomplish and it stops them from getting very good, I already know that I am not the best shooter in my area or nationally so I don't try and show up and be somebody I am not. To me I know I am a up and coming shooter who doesn't know how far he can make it, I am honest with everybody that I want to continue getting better and that I am going to give it my best every time out on the course. 3d shooting is a very complex game of shooting and ranging distance and terrain so building up your game so that you can be consistent day in and day out is the key. Thinking that you are the next levi morgan will get you nothing but poor scores. Levi is good because he has the strongest game of 3d ever seen from his shooting and ranging and general decision making. I know that leaving my pride at home and refining my 3d game is what allowed me to improve this year and I am hoping for even more next year.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

CarlV said:


> Has anyone else noticed that their shot following a let down is almost always one of the best shots they've made? I have. Given it some thought and can't even hypothesize a reason, but it does happen to me.


Not always, but most of the time. The fun ones are when you've let down for the second time on an end and you look up and see 14 seconds left on the clock on arrow # 60. "Just put it in the white" was my goal on that five spot.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

good advice about leaving your pride at home. 
I went to Vegas twice in my shooting endeavors. both times I went, I went knowing full well, I didn't have a snowball's chance in Hades to win anything. I just wanted the experience of shooting a big tournament and I loved shooting the vegas face, so off I went.
I think going in with that frame of mind.....a realistic frame of mind......allowed me to shoot to my best ability. as a result, I did shoot my personal best Vegas target score on Saturday morning. it was only a 297-21x, but the fact that I was at ease with the fact that I was there to enjoy a big tournament and not let it get under my skin, allowed that score to be shot. I was surprised to find out on Saturday afternoon, that I did actually have to go the "payout window" and collect a 124 dollar check !, so it paid my entry fee. I ranked 13th in the 12 flight of 22 shooters per flight. so pretty far down the list.....I was surprized to find they paid out that deeply !. 
in all, I had the most fun I ever had shooting my bow, because I was realistically there to experience a big tournament, instead of having all sorts of crazy ideas of doing well beyond shooting as good as I could.
what I did learn is that everyone I met at that tournament, from young kids to people in their 70's , was there for the same reason....having fun shooting at Vegas.
so if you go to your first national event, go with an attitude that is "fun and experience" oriented. if you go with "score" on your mind, the pressure will eat you alive.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

Rick! said:


> Not always, but most of the time. The fun ones are when you've let down for the second time on an end and you look up and see 14 seconds left on the clock on arrow # 60. "Just put it in the white" was my goal on that five spot.


 on one of my Vegas trips. there was a gal that got stuck out on the line after the entire line was done shooting. every body was silently watching her stand there all by herself. she let down on that last shot 2 times while she was out there by herself, before she finally got it off. she nailed the 10 ring with about 4 seconds left, and the entire line and audience applauded her efforts.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Looks like I need to show up at a national shoot in 3D, and try to leave my ego at the door. Then I can decide where I would like to head with my goals. Thank you everyone for the insight, and hope I can get to one this year.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

if you are just worried about "letting one go that will cost you"then most likely you are shooting defensively or to me your shooting not to lose and with that mindset you will not win any major tourney in any class IMO.

For the people who go just to have fun and a good time.Have fun with that but the best are there to put themselves in the best position to do very well.They come across as its all fun and games but mentally they have the urgency to get it done and EVERY arrow matters.

That's why practice is so important just not to shoot just to fling arrows but to do it with a meaning and urgency.

Sucessful archers will figure it out.Its sometimes the little details that most people don't concentrate on and they don't let the tourneys become bigger than they really are.The stage is rarely bigger than that archer in their mind


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

possum trapper said:


> if you are just worried about "letting one go that will cost you"then most likely you are shooting defensively or to me your shooting not to lose and with that mindset you will not win any major tourney in any class IMO.
> 
> For the people who go just to have fun and a good time.Have fun with that but the best are there to put themselves in the best position to do very well.They come across as its all fun and games but mentally they have the urgency to get it done and EVERY arrow matters.
> 
> ...


My problem is when Im on a roll, and making shots look easy. Then I will mentally loose focus, and let one fly that is way off from where I was aiming. This will then start a spiral effect that puts me into defense mode instead of staying in attack mood. I've taken a page out of Levi's book, and shoot to my strengths. If I know I can drill the 12 of a deer target at 45 yards, I will go right ahead and take it dead on. If I have a Javelin at 38 and I know I sometimes loose my aiming point, I will shoot for a 10. Its better to hit par than loose points in my book.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Rick! said:


> The fun ones are when you've let down for the second time on an end and you look up and see 14 seconds left on the clock on arrow # 60.


One 5-spot tournament I was having a rough time getting the last arrow of one end to go. I let down 3 times that end, and as such I drew the 5th arrow back with 33 seconds to go (yes, I peeked at the clock).

I let it down with about 20 seconds left...quickly reset and drew again.

I let it down again with 11 seconds left...reset normal pace and drew back with 6 seconds left.

The range judge was softly counting the seconds down behind me as he did for anyone that got close.

I got bull headed and decided to just shoot my shot.

When the buzzer went off....my arrow was in the air between me and the target. If definitely hit the target after the allotted time. Some discussion followed as to if it was a legal shot or not. It was decided that since the arrow had already left my bow when the timer went off that the arrow would count. I actually looked around in the rules and couldn't find anything that said it was good or not.

Oh yeah, it was an X


----------

